# Cowans & Eavesdroppers



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 28, 2015)

When I first became a Freemason, I had heard of guys trying to pass themselves off as being a mason. For the longest time I thought it was just rumors, especially in today's time, but  I'm noticing more and more men are identifying themselves as masons. I've met some that give certain phrases, and try to imitate the grips. It's sad and unfortunate that a man would rather play freemasonry, than join and become a true brother. I encourage all brothers to remember their obligation and be very careful of your choice of words when in the presence of non masons. Ex : Found out a guy I work with was supposedly an entered apprientce for (6 years). I later learned that He was bragging about being a mason. Multiple guys at the branch said that he was going around shaking guys hands and saying this is the masons grip.  When he found out I was one he tried doing the same thing to me. I asked him one question that any worthy brothers would know no matter the degree and he couldn't answer it. This is a prime example of why masons should not reveal anything just off of hear say.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 28, 2015)

It sounds like it's best for him to not be a mason.


----------



## MRichard (Dec 28, 2015)

There is a long history of bogus/clandestine grand lodges. It is especially an issue within the Black community starting with John G Jones who was a prominent Prince Hall freemason at one time. There was recently a live cast with some good info.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 28, 2015)

I was trying to avoid Masonic affiliation. He is actually a white man. I've seen it a lot on both ends


----------



## MRichard (Dec 28, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I was trying to avoid Masonic affiliation. He is actually a white man. I've seen it a lot on both ends



Doesn't really matter. Bogus or clandestine is bogus or clandestine.


----------



## Levelhead (Dec 28, 2015)

My wifes stepdad. Wanna be mason.

Saw he had a ring on. Asked if he was a mason ? He said " yea im going to fill the paperwork out next week" lolll

My mother in law cleans mobile homes out when people either die or move. She found that ring in a home and he wears it.

Last month i asked "hey do you want to sell me that ring?".

His answer disgusted me.

He said "nope never, my finger grew into it and i can never get it off"

Still disgusted about that answer. 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 28, 2015)

MRichard said:


> Doesn't really matter. Bogus or clandestine is bogus or clandestine.


Yes but you said especially in the black groups, so that's why I stated what I stated. It doesn't matter, I've seen people of multiple races say try it


----------



## MRichard (Dec 28, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes but you said especially in the black groups, so that's why I stated what I stated. It doesn't matter, I've seen people of multiple races say try it



It is more of an issue in the Black community. That is a fact.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm off....


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm not getting into a debate over which Masonic affiliation has more bogus or clandestine members (Black community, White community etc) . The point of the tread was too make brothers aware that their are men who pose to be masons and to and share my experience with those gentlemen.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

He took it wayyyyyy left lol


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

Mel Knight said:


> He took it wayyyyyy left lol


Are you speaking on me brother ?


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I'm not getting into a debate over which Masonic affiliation has more bogus or clandestine members (Black community, White community etc) . The point of the tread was too make brothers aware that their are men who pose to be masons and to and share my experience with those gentlemen.



There is no debate.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Are you speaking on me brother ?



No brother, not you


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Mel Knight said:


> He took it wayyyyyy left lol



If the truth is way left, then so be it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

It blows my mind to see people read online about freemasonry and try to imitate it


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

MRichard said:


> If the truth is way left, then so be it.



The original post by TM91 refer to individuals not Grand Lodges.


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Mel Knight said:


> The original post by TM91 refer to individuals not Grand Lodges.



The title of the thread is cowans & eavesdroppers.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

MRichard said:


> The title of the thread is cowans & eavesdroppers.


That is correct, the post had nothing to do with the black community or bogus GL's. I'm speaking on the individuals.


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> That is correct, the post had nothing to do with the black community or bogus GL's. I'm speaking on the individuals.



I didn't realize that you only wanted responses that fit within your specific criteria. I apologize.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

MRichard said:


> I didn't realize that you only wanted responses that fit within your specific criteria. I apologize.


This is a public blog. Your free to comment as you please.  I just didn't won't to see this tread turn into something racial


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

This is why I love the first 2 EA Q&A's


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> This is a public blog. Your free to comment as you please.  I just didn't won't to see this tread turn into something racial



If I was free to comment as I please, then this wouldn't be an issue. I am not sure why it would turn into something racial.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 29, 2015)

Mel Knight said:


> This is why I love the first 2 EA Q&A's


That's exactly what I asked the guy. He was clueless. You would have laughed your butt off had you heard his response.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 29, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes but you said especially in the black groups, so that's why I stated what I stated. It doesn't matter, I've seen people of multiple races say try it


The brother's line of thought was concerning a split within PHA a long time ago. It was not 'racially' motivated. At least, this is how I read into his original reply as shown below.
*
PHA:*
decedents of the African Lodge and are legitimate masons.

*PHO:*
PHO is also referred to as "National Compact." Quite some time ago (mid 1800's IIRC,) some Prince Hall Lodges decided to have a national Grand Lodge. They apparently thought all Prince Hall Lodges would go along, but they didn't. So, it caused a schism. PHO has a national Grand Lodge (http://www.mwnationalgrandlodge.org/), PHA is organized with state Grand Lodges only. When "mainstream" state Grand Lodges started recognizing Prince Hall, they started recognizing PHA. I also think there a lot more PHA Lodges and brothers than PHO.
*
From: http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/pho-vs-pha.18791/#post-102255*


----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2015)

Brother_Steve said:


> The brother's line of thought was concerning a split within PHA a long time ago. It was not 'racially' motivated. At least, this is how I read into his original reply as shown below.
> *
> PHA:*
> decedents of the African Lodge and are legitimate masons.
> ...



It is much bigger than that. There is a whole website dedicated to identifying bogus grand lodges. http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogusgrandlodges.php

The about us page describes exactly what I was referring to. http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/history.php


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> When I first became a Freemason, I had heard of guys trying to pass themselves off as being a mason. For the longest time I thought it was just rumors, especially in today's time, but  I'm noticing more and more men are identifying themselves as masons. I've met some that give certain phrases, and try to imitate the grips. It's sad and unfortunate that a man would rather play freemasonry, than join and become a true brother. I encourage all brothers to remember their obligation and be very careful of your choice of words when in the presence of non masons. Ex : Found out a guy I work with was supposedly an entered apprientce for (6 years). I later learned that He was bragging about being a mason. Multiple guys at the branch said that he was going around shaking guys hands and saying this is the masons grip.  When he found out I was one he tried doing the same thing to me. I asked him one question that any worthy brothers would know no matter the degree and he couldn't answer it. This is a prime example of why masons should not reveal anything just off of hear say.


Is it at all possible that someone that has been an "Entered Apprentice?" for 6 years could actually believe that they are believable? I find that disturbing. People find a ring somewhere and put it on, and "ta-da"...they're Masons. It jay goes to show that we all want to be associated with something bigger than ourselves. It somehow makes us feel more important to the world.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 2, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> masons should not reveal anything just off of hear say.


In the obligations in each of my three degrees, I swore that I would do no such thing.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In the obligations in each of my three degrees, I swore that I would do no such thing.


Absolutely!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 2, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In the obligations in each of my three degrees, I swore that I would do no such thing.


That's right brother


----------

